# Any pm 1440 owners out there.  Any model.



## MarkM (Jun 8, 2017)

Good day,  I have started another thread to inquire about a few machines and have had no response for the pm 1440gs I am interested.  Maybe I am wrong but I believe the pm 1440 models may be the same lathes with different specs and some minor details.
Is there any chance if you own a pm 1440 in any model other than the 1440gt and 1440hd could you please tell us about it.  I am a day or two away from ordering a lathe.
General use and how has it treated you?


----------



## jbolt (Jun 8, 2017)

The PM-1440E-LB & PM-1440BV use a different gearbox. Hard to say if these machines are made in the same factory as the PM-1440GS and if they share any of the same components. 

The PM-1440GS is very similar to the Grizzly G0709 with the exception of the PM lathe has a D1-5 spindle, 2" spindle bore, 3 HP motor. There are some other subtle differences but the gear box appears to be the same. It's possible these are made in the same factory and share some components. The parts diagram in the manual seems to reflect some of the Grizzly parts and not the PM parts.

From the reviews I've read and talking to a few G0709 owners they all seem pleased with that lathe.


----------



## MarkM (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks again Jbolt.  Yes many good reviews over the g0709. No mention of NSK spindle bearing so I think the pm may be of better quality.  All the PM 1440 Chinese machines have subtle differences.  Some great things like the 1440B offering a steady rest with a five inch capacity and a 16 speed box with a low of 40rpm.  The Gs with the Dp and modular threading ability.  I think all of them cut the 11.5 thread. BV well variable speed with two gears. A lot of lathe in them.  I'd be willing to work for it if I knew in the end I could trust it.  Almost every day I say ok this is the one.  Then the next day comes.  A hard choice no doubt.  Trying to figure out exactly what I want and to make sure at least my expectation of what quality I am willing to put money down for is met, and doing it all on the web.  Crazy times we live in!


----------



## dieselshadow (Jun 8, 2017)

I just love my 1440E-LB. I use it regularly and have had zero issues. Well maybe one, finding enough projects to keep using it!


----------



## MarkM (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks dieselshadow!


----------



## dieselshadow (Jun 8, 2017)

You know, I find I'm using it all the time. Lots of quick and easy things, then making a tool, then repairing something, heck even polishing a shaft or something. Just today I turned a shaft for a different bearing for my neighbor. Took all of 10 minutes. Still so handy to have a capable machine. Last weekend I made spacers for an axle I was working on. The list goes on and on and on......


----------



## MarkM (Jun 8, 2017)

Dieselshadow .  How long have you had your lathe and have you done any threading with 4140 or stainless 316 by chance.


----------



## MarkM (Jun 14, 2017)

Dieselshadow , I have watched a few of your videos.  Thank you for taking the time to do so. Any more thoughts would be appreciated.  Have you cut any course threads at all.  Thanks again.


----------



## chargerman111 (Jun 20, 2017)

I own the 1440E-LB and love every bit of it.  The cast base makes it nice and rigid. I turn a lot of stainless steel on it no problem with decent cuts.  The machine is solid, DRO works great.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkM (Jun 22, 2017)

Thank you all for takin the time to post and for some for putting up videos on youtube.  Much appreciated.  I am goin to get an Eisen 1440ge.  Pushed my budget quite a bit but think it is a great deal and hopefully it will be what I hope.


----------



## dieselshadow (Jun 23, 2017)

MarkM said:


> Dieselshadow , I have watched a few of your videos.  Thank you for taking the time to do so. Any more thoughts would be appreciated.  Have you cut any course threads at all.  Thanks again.



Sorry for the delay. I've been super body slammed in life recently.

Thanks for the compliment! I just like to share, and if it helps a fella, bonus. 

I haven't cut threads on the 1440 yet. Honestly, I've never cut threads and have been nervous to try. I have everything needed, just need to go and try. I've read and read and read up on how to do it. I've watched many videos. It's time to go try it myself.


----------



## MarkM (Jun 23, 2017)

Are lives our too fast in this day and age.  For me anyways.  Go on give it a try.  Keep yourself safe and think it through.  Cut a smallish thread with not too course of a thread to keep your tool smallish and less chance of chatter. Take a bar and turn down under your major diameter a few thou.  Make an undercut with its proper depth and width for thread being cut.  No need to be too fussy.  Beyond that towards your chuck turn down the diameter so if you don't disengage your half nut in time it doesn't matter since it is well below your undercut and you'll be safe on that end.  Your undercut will give you something to practice with.  When you start give yourself a few inches of space so if you don't engage the half nut on the right one you can disengage with no panic.  Move the carriage again and try once more.  When your close to your number or line on the dial depending on your lathe.  Apply minute pressure just before and it will make the engagement easier for you.  If by chance you damage a thread before completion and you think enough material still left take off and it may be saved. Take a 001" cut with your carriage slide and it will clean it up better and then continue with the compound as you were.  No need to stop machine retract move carriage hit your Zero on the crosslide add your compound and off to the races again.  Some times a little rake on your tool helps.  Slow but as fast as you are comfortable to not mar the thread.  You'll figure out what you can and can't take off in a cut.  Not much be safe and work towards chatter and back off if you can keep up. Relieve spring pressure once in a while to stay with your tool and not have deflection and just re cut with no advancement.  You'll be cutting threads in no time.  Short rigid!


----------



## jer (Jun 27, 2017)

Good advice above, you might watch several youtube videos, it helped prepare me. I'm a visual person it helped me a lot. I'm still a little slow but have done several now. Don't forget the cutting fluid, take your time and it will take several passes.


----------



## tjr6257 (Jul 23, 2017)

MarkM said:


> Good day,  I have started another thread to inquire about a few machines and have had no response for the pm 1440gs I am interested.  Maybe I am wrong but I believe the pm 1440 models may be the same lathes with different specs and some minor details.
> Is there any chance if you own a pm 1440 in any model other than the 1440gt and 1440hd could you please tell us about it.  I am a day or two away from ordering a lathe.
> General use and how has it treated you?


Hello Mark, not sure if this reply will be helpful or not; about the time you posted it I purchased a PM1440BV. I don't have much experience with it yet and I'm working out some of the kinks still, like the worklight. It keeps blinking. After much trouble finding the cause and replacing the bulb I've decided I'm going to switch it to 120v. I"ll abandon the 24v connection all together, replace the bulb socket with a G8 instead of the G4 it came with. That allows me to use a 120v bulb. I'll try a 25 and 35w bulb and see how it is. Other wise my only concern so far is some stiffness in the longitudinal travel at spots. Matt at PM tells me it'll wear out. I've only owned one other lathe (an old Clausing) which moved freely so I hope what he says is true. Any other questions feel free to ask. Did you buy anything yet?  Tim

Update 7/31/17 PM did send me some new bulbs but it didn't change anything. Mostly the light just doesn't work. I'm convinced it's a bad connection or bad ground in the machines electrical panel, with talk online of how the Chinese sometimes lack in quality control I wouldn't be surprised that it's the problem. My lathe is close to a wall and I can't get into the panel without moving the lathe. After all the work I did to level it I'm not willing to move it to fix it. I'm going to convert it to 110v and have all the parts to do it on hand to do it. I'll update again if it solves the problem.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey Tim, they sent you some bulbs last week, so don't get too far in to that yet.   They will be there shortly


----------



## rbjscott (Aug 3, 2017)

I have a 14X40 HD because of wider ways. It does the job. I did buy the taper attachment and have used it .


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Aug 3, 2017)

Check the screws on the terminal, bet its just a loose screw if its flashing on and off.


----------

